# Am new to home theatre PLease Help ! ! ! ! ! !



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

I am planning to geta home theatre system for my new house.
am new to hookin up home theatre systems, keeping my budget pretty low.

im thnkin of gettin

Denon AVR-1507
usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3252.asp

or

Onkyo TX-SR505 receivers.
onkyousa.com/model.cfm?class=Receiver&m=TX-SR505&p=i

which one do i buy ?
both look equally attractive.

And which speakers would you recommend ?

was thinkin oh hooking up Polk RM6750 polkaudio.com/homeaudio/products/rm6750/

or maybe Bose Acoustimass® 6 speaker system
bose.com/controller?event=VIEW_PRODUCT_PAGE_EVENT&product=am6_surround_index&ck=0

PLease advice !
thnx ! :bigsmile:


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: AM NEW TO HOME THEATRE PLease HELP ! ! ! ! ! !*

Both Denon and Onkyo, make quality products, so either should serve you well. But if you're completely new to home theater, you may want to go with the Onkyo. Denon can be a bit intimidating to newbies. They use their own language, for some stuff, which can be confusing to some. Best example is: they use "EXT. IN", instead of what's normally known as "Multi-Channel". Other examples too, but can't think of them now.

The Denon remotes can be a nightmare to learn also. They are the worst part of a Denon. I would suggest that you get a Harmony remote, no matter what receiver you get.

As far as speakers, you need to listen to as many brands, as you can, using familiar cds and movies. These are very good speakers: http://www.svsound.com/products-sys-sbs_black.cfm
All reviews I've seen, of these speakers, praised them. SVS is one of the best subwoofers made, so you know their speakers are going to be quality also, with sound and build.

Good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: AM NEW TO HOME THEATRE PLease HELP ! ! ! ! ! !*

Avoid the Bose speakers at all costs. Extremely overpriced and horrible frequency response. ESPECIALLY the Acoustamass series. I know from experience that they are horrific. There are many brands that are more than twice the speaker at less than half the cost. Paradigm for instance has many models that far exceed the quality of the Bose system and cost much much less.


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: AM NEW TO HOME THEATRE PLease HELP ! ! ! ! ! !*

Agreed. Avoid the Bose. One can do far better for the same money or less.

And I used to be a big Bose fan back in the '70s......


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: AM NEW TO HOME THEATRE PLease HELP ! ! ! ! ! !*



> I am planning to geta home theatre system for my new house.
> am new to hookin up home theatre systems, keeping my budget pretty low.
> 
> PLease advice ! thnx ! :bigsmile:


Welcome to the forum :wave::wave:

Now, How much money can we spend to build your HT system??? :bigsmile::bigsmile:

What do you need??? ... receiver, speakers, DVD player, TV, etc... 

Do you wnat to have a 5.1 or 7.1???


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: AM NEW TO HOME THEATRE PLease HELP ! ! ! ! ! !*

i need a 5.1 channel speaker system and also an AV receiver within a budget of $1000-$1200 ..
the room i intend to install it in is approximately 15 x 15 ft.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: AM NEW TO HOME THEATRE PLease HELP ! ! ! ! ! !*



whiteskull666 said:


> i need a 5.1 channel speaker system and also an AV receiver within a budget of $1000-$1200 ..the room i intend to install it in is approximately 15 x 15 ft.


Have you checked the electronic store here at the forum????

I bought a pair of AV-BP2 from this company http://fluance.com/ ... they sound good; I don't know about the front speakers but I imagine they will sound good too.

A complete system of five speakers starts at $200.00 you can get a sub for another $200.00 or if you want you can buy another brand of sub.

You can also try this company www.svsound.com they have a package that starts at $799.00 and you can get a receiver with the extra money ....:yes::yes:

Look here http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...000_49999-MinimumPrice_MaximumPrice-sr-1.html


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

If you did not purchase anything yet I would suggest spending a little more and purchasing the Onkyo 605. Only $440.00 gets you more bang for your buck.

oh, I did not see that your AV budget was so much higher. In that case go with the 805


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What do you have for a budget? I would recommend spending a little more on a receiver if you can, I would try to get yourself into the Onkyo 705 as you want to future proof your purchase as much as possible. The 705 has pre-outs and has a fair bit more power. 
As far as speakers are concerned get what you like not what others tell you you should buy. Speakers are as much a personal preference as the shoes you buy. They may not fit the person next to you but fit you perfectly. Make sure you listen to the ones you plan to buy and use music you normally listen to. Try out many brands and A/B them if possible. I do agree that Bose is not a good choice and you can do much better for the money.


----------



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: AM NEW TO HOME THEATRE PLease HELP ! ! ! ! ! !*

Avoid Bose is probably some of the best advice you can get as a new person to home theater...their $3000 system is about as good as an Onkyo $500 system. They are junk....as far as the receiver look at the Onkyo 606...its a little more expensive but not much. It has 4 HDMI 1.3 inputs, whcih you will need if you buy an HD tv and Bluray player. You can pick one up for as low as $350 on the net.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: AM NEW TO HOME THEATRE PLease HELP ! ! ! ! ! !*



acommonsoul said:


> Avoid Bose ...their $3000 system is about as good as an Onkyo $500 system. They are junk.....


What do you mean??? ... Onkyo system is junk too :bigsmile:

Is better to say: "Bose systems are not worth what you pay for them" ... with that kind of money, you can get a better system from other companies :yes::surrender:


----------



## Rajesh (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: AM NEW TO HOME THEATRE PLease HELP ! ! ! ! ! !*

Bose needs a lot of improvement in their design and sound. They simply can't have the same thing for over 15 years when others have really caught up with value for money. No upgadation possible .

In fact lot's of my customers having Bose have changed their system to Yamaha, denon, onkyo receivers and good speakers like Klipsch , Monitor audio, energy ...


----------

